
Some of my best friends are pawns - mahipal
http://www.psychologicalscience.org/onlyhuman/2009/11/some-of-my-best-friends-are-pawns.cfm
======
angusgr
I fear this is another one of those interesting pop psychology articles that
draws socially-oriented conclusions far above what the study itself actually
shows.

It seems like an interesting result that the test subjects tended to mix up
different people who they had already associated as being similar, according
to them and in reference to their own lives.

I'm not sure that you can really extrapolate that to having any bearing on
pigeonholing "others as blue-collar or professional, conservative or liberal,
Black or white or Asian, man or woman, young or old."

Certainly not to the even more tenuous connection with "using people, which
we’re taught early on not to do".

Disclaimer: I didn't read the original article, just the blog post summary of
it.

